# How Healthy/Unhealthy is Malt-o-Meal?



## amberskyfire

When I was little, my mother fed me Malt-o-Meal which I just love. A couple of weeks ago, I was feeling nostalgic and picked up a box at the store and introduced my 2 year old to it for the first time. We had it for breakfast every day for two weeks. I figured one box wouldn't kill us.

We finished the box today and I was wondering how healthy it is. Is it good for you? Bad for any reason? Is it considered whole grain?

I'm just wondering if I should "renew my subscription," so to speak.


----------



## tinybutterfly

I have no idea, but I used to LOVE Malto Meal, too! I haven't had it in years!

What are the ingredients that are listed on the side of the box?


----------



## amma_mama

Nutritious? It is processed wheat with some vitamins thrown in, so no great rewards. However, the "original" flavor has nothing bad in it, just semolina, malted barley and fortified/enriched with vitamins. I think that the plain version is just the wheat and vitamins. As long as you stay away from the flavored ones, which have some artificial ingredients, it is not too bad.

I actually buy plain semolina (sooji) from an Indian grocery and add my own flavors (maple or sugar/cinnamon). It is much cheaper than the box and I can control the flavors and amount of sugar. I suppose that you get a malted mix that has no artificial flavors to make your own Malt-o-Meal.


----------



## amberskyfire

I have the original unflavored variety. I don't do anything to it except add honey to sweeten it slightly and sometimes I put some goat milk in it if it's a little too thick.

Ingredients: Wheat farina, malted barley, calcium carbonate, ferric orthophosphate (iron), niacin (niacinamide), Vitamin B6, folate, Vitamin B1, Vitamin B2.

It has 5 grams of protein per serving which isn't bad at all, actually!


----------



## Viola

You could stir in some flax meal or flax seed oil for extra nutrition.


----------



## amberskyfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viola* 
You could stir in some flax meal or flax seed oil for extra nutrition.









Why didn't I think of that?! I always keep some in the fridge to add to this and that. Thanks!


----------



## Viola

That's one of the ways I get my kids to eat flax oil, that and smoothies. But I have some flax meal for extra fiber, I just haven't started adding it to anything yet.


----------



## Owen'nZoe

You can also buy a whole wheat version - Bob's Red Mill makes one. It isn't quite as creamy and smooth, but still yummy.


----------

